# Children born from frozen embryos more sociable



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/health/news/article4243727.ece

This bodes well for my littlest 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow, that's amazing. I am PUPO with a frostie (he's called Olaf, because we wanna build a snowman) and I love that he's likely to be more sociable. I can't read the whole article without subscribing but looks really interesting.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have ID twins from one frozen embryo and they are lovely sunny little men so must be true


----------

